
Snapchat apologizes: Juneteenth filter prompted users to ‘smile’ to break chains - aspenmayer
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/19/21296713/snapchat-juneteenth-filter-smile-chains-controversial
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

Snapchat apologizes for Juneteenth filter that prompted users to ‘smile’ to
break chains

